
How to teach a child to type? - jasongrout
Are there any recommendations for programs and&#x2F;or games for teaching a 10-year-old how to touch-type?
======
brudgers
My recommendation would be to look at the curriculum of your child's school
and go along with that. If the child is typing on their own already, then just
letting them see you touch type and telling them what you are doing -- rather
than what the child should be doing -- is a good way to introduce the idea.
Actually, that's a good way to introduce the idea regardless.

Anyway, although a child's developmental age can vary greatly from their
chronological age, in general, ten seems a bit young to me for learning the
skill unless the child already has a specific direct interest in touch typing
or an interest in something that already has them banging on a keyboard to
write.

Good luck.

~~~
jasongrout
Thanks for your feedback. We're homeschooling, so we are the curriculum :). It
seems like our child's hands are just getting big enough to fit on a keyboard,
and some of the schooling curriculum we are doing will be much easier if they
learn to type, hence the question.

~~~
brudgers
I talked with the boy. His school introduced basic familiarity with the
keyboard around fifth grade. In seventh grade, there was some formal training
via websites. Then a little more in 9th grade.

My question: why make it easier?

